

Envoy: Elegantly greet visitors to your office - lisper
https://signwithenvoy.com

======
idlewords
"Your lobby is the first thing visitors see when arriving at your office. It's
a reflection of your brand and culture. Make sure they don't deal with a human
being"

------
bryang
It's so exciting that going to a meeting will soon be like going to my doctors
office, filling out tons of forms and I can spend more time poking at a little
screen.

Technology can be super useful (obviously), but this is just total overkill.

~~~
checker
I for one am looking forward to a day where strangers don't have to see my
awful handwriting. Although the thought of touching a tablet that all of the
infected patients before me have touched might keep me to the pen and paper.

------
iandanforth
I'm not a fan of this idea, that said I've seen it done right and done poorly.

Done poorly - Google - Typing on a screen to get your badge is always a slow,
painful process. Trying to have an event with several people who all have to
sign in demonstrates how much of a painful bottleneck this can be.

Done well - Hacker Dojo - Multiple kiosks with real keyboards. You can sign in
and (at some events) get a badge super quickly.

The code for the hacker dojo kiosks is open source and available here
([https://github.com/hackerdojo](https://github.com/hackerdojo)) along with a
bunch of other useful tools.

------
crazypyro
What is going on? This is the third Envoy post to hit the front page
immediately after posting and then go nowhere in the past couple of hours.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8325634](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8325634)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8325701](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8325701)

~~~
lisper
Weird. The URL on the second link is identical to the one I submitted. Wonder
why the HN link de-duper didn't catch it.

~~~
dang
Not quite identical. Trailing slash.

We're working on a new de-duping system. The current one is deliberately left
porous so that reposts of good stories that didn't get attention won't be
killed as dupes.

~~~
lisper
They both look like they have a trailing slash to me.

~~~
dang
Huh. At our end, 8325701 has a trailing slash and this one does not.

~~~
wglb
I am seeing the opposite--701 has no trailing slash, 34 does have a trailing
slash.

------
hellbanner
Why not just connect to their Google calender and pull it ahead of time

